# Freestanding stove installation-is my quote for labour too high?



## diver (14 Dec 2013)

Hi all,

 Just wondering, has anyone had a multifuel stove installed recently and how did the overall price fare out?

 I'm about to have a freestanding stove installed in my livingroom. A local fireplace showroom is supplying the stove and doing the work involved.
 I'm happy with the cost of the products but I'm a little concerned that the price for the work involved may be a little too high.

 Products
 Stove: Henley Skellig 9.5kw Cream enamel Eur 990
 Supply firebricks for inside chamber  Eur 360
 Flue Eur 225
 Granite hearth Eur 300
 Total product price: Eur 1,575

 The labour and price involved is as follows:

 Removal of old fireplace and hearth and large chamber kango'd out. 
 Existing fire lintel to be raised
 2" firebricks to be fitted to inside of chamber and all associated plasterwork.
 Fitting of stove and new hearth.
 Total labour price Eur 1,350

 Am I paying too much for the works above?

 All opinions gratefully received!


----------



## Sandals (15 Dec 2013)

Cant comment on the labour (but we just installed our new stove last weekend ourselves, non boiler, sitting on heath fitted into flat blockwork, half a days work over two days) but we got new large hearth and two back pieces made to order in granite workshop. we went for quartz in the end and both pieces cost 430€, the hearth was €220. We found any stove shop selling them off the shelf were much dearer so perhaps a saving could be made there. 

We put in a cream stove also, so looks fab with cream quartz and our old timber mantle but dovre 425 is our model, €1190 with no need for firebricks as complete metal inside. Our old stove Mulberry Yeats had firebricks and we had to keep replacing them as they cracked.


----------



## john martin (15 Dec 2013)

Is it a boiler type stove?


----------



## diver (15 Dec 2013)

Hi John,

 No, it's just a room heater stove, (non boiler), by the sounds of things, it will heat the whole house!


----------



## diver (15 Dec 2013)

Sandals said:


> Cant comment on the labour (but we just installed our new stove last weekend ourselves, non boiler, sitting on heath fitted into flat blockwork, half a days work over two days) but we got new large hearth and two back pieces made to order in granite workshop. we went for quartz in the end and both pieces cost 430€, the hearth was €220. We found any stove shop selling them off the shelf were much dearer so perhaps a saving could be made there.
> 
> We put in a cream stove also, so looks fab with cream quartz and our old timber mantle but dovre 425 is our model, €1190 with no need for firebricks as complete metal inside. Our old stove Mulberry Yeats had firebricks and we had to keep replacing them as they cracked.


 

 Hi Sandals,
 I think I've done well on all the products, it's the labour I'm querying.
 Your stove and surroundings sound beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## chrisboy (15 Dec 2013)

Did they tell you how long it was going to take them? To me it looks like a days work, so 1350 for the day sounds extremely expensive.


----------



## diver (15 Dec 2013)

Hi Chrisboy,

 They said it will definitely take a day, there will be two people on the job. If they don't finish within a day, it will take an hour or two the following day but no more than that.

 I think I may have got a "celtic tiger" quote alright..........


----------



## chrisboy (15 Dec 2013)

diver said:


> Hi Chrisboy,
> 
> They said it will definitely take a day, there will be two people on the job. If they don't finish within a day, it will take an hour or two the following day but no more than that.
> 
> I think I may have got a "celtic tiger" quote alright..........



If it was me, I'd be looking for a few more quotes..


----------



## Leo (16 Dec 2013)

Posts removed - please note[FONT=&quot] all posts seeking or providing recommendations should go in the Recommend tradesmen and suppliers forum.[/FONT]


----------

